# Police Positive



## Ray (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi fellows I´m having difficulties to completely identify a Colt revolver.It´s a blued 4 inch bbl Police Positive in .32 caliber, with *Rubber Blue * grips. The original box has its serial number 237312 written with pencil on the underside.It has also the cleaning brush inside a brown paper lining and inside the box general informations written in english and spanish. There is also a leaflet titled * Shooting Sugestions*
My problem concernes the letter * B* marked on the left side of the barrel before the actual caliber designetion .32.
The piece is tigth and in pretty shape, timing, rifling OK with no end or side shake.
Any idea of the meaning of the letter *B* and the value of such arm in the described condition?
Thanks and regards , Raimundo.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Howdy Raimundo, I know nothing about your pistol (sounds nice) but welcome.
Charlie :smt039


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Not a Colt expert, but.......*

In the 'twenties (1920s) Colt made and sold many guns to South America. Obviously you have such a gun. The letter "B" probably is indicative of this, what it stands for, I don't know.

My first impulse was to say it stood for "Brazil" but the instruction sheet is in Spanish, not Portugese,

About that time the Colt Government Model in .38 Super was very popular, as was the M1917 revolver.

That's as much as I can tell you.

Bob Wright


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Here is a link to Jim Supica's web site "Old Town Station" http://www.armchairgunshow.com/otsHC_Colt_revolvers.htm . He is a collector and dealer who might be able to shed some light if you e-mail him. He probably also would be interested in your revolver just for research data. Let him know what you have - he might provide an accurate estimate of value.
He has two Colt revolvers for sale that have "B" in the serial number. From what I can discern, they were marked like that by Colt to indicate they were 2nd quality, and sold to South American countries.
Good luck!


----------



## Ray (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info rfawcs, I´ll e mail Mr Supica. Regards , Raimundo.


----------

